# PH Meter/Tester



## bill ace 350 (Dec 2, 2020)

Looking for recommendations on a PH Meter/Tester.

Don't want to break the bank, just need something that works well and is reasonably priced.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 2, 2020)

I will try and remember the thread I was in where there was good info but being a long time homebrewer I've owned 3 meters.  I learned immensely from them but they are finicky, a PITA to clean and calibrate, and do not last long.  I suggest using strips but get the nice onces.  Homebrewers would cut them into 3 or 4 to save money.  https://www.morebeer.com/products/c...V_-Ol0RhvlNYyC9Ys6hSEdvPzj-q4HEEaAvdGEALw_wcB


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 2, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I will try and remember the thread I was in where there was good info but being a long time homebrewer I've owned 3 meters.  I learned immensely from them but they are finicky, a PITA to clean and calibrate, and do not last long.  I suggest using strips but get the nice onces.  Homebrewers would cut them into 3 or 4 to save money.  https://www.morebeer.com/products/c...V_-Ol0RhvlNYyC9Ys6hSEdvPzj-q4HEEaAvdGEALw_wcB


Thanks for the info!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2020)

If your going to use it for sausage, just make sure you get one with a tip that is made to go into meat. They are a bit pricey, but mine has lasted for years & hardly ever needs to be calibrated. Mine is an Apera.








						PH60S Premium Spear pH Pocket Tester Kit for Solid/Semi-Solid Sample Testing (Cheese, Meat, Sushi Rice, Soil, Canning)-Apera Instruments
					

The Apera Instruments PH60S Premium Spear pH Pocket Meter/Tester is simply the best pocket pH meter/tester in the market designed for food (cheese, meat, fruit, sushi rice), canning, direct soil testing, and other semi-solid's pH measurements.




					aperainst.com
				



Al


----------



## zwiller (Dec 2, 2020)

Found it: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/reasonably-priced-milwaukee-ph-meter.295837/

You probably are already but if not be sure you take accurate notes.  Last meter I got I went nuts with it and measured all that I could before it gave up.  One of the coolest things I learned was measuring stuff that was not my own.  I measured a bunch of pro beers that I liked and considered better than most and the results were very revealing. 



 SmokinAl
  Nice meter!  That is not really pricey once you factor in most meters do not come with calibration or storage solutions or a good case.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback.

I found another thread where Dave Omak recommended a particular test strip.

I took his advice and went with that.

Micro Essential  Lab 3110M18E 325 Hydron Short Range pH Paper Dispenser  3.0 ' 5.5 pH


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 2, 2020)

Get the pH strips and save a bunch of $$

pHydrion strips 3.9-5.7 range
pHydrion strips in range 4.9-6.9

TSM


----------

